
Anti-Piracy Group Blackmails ISPs to Censor The Pirate Bay - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-group-blackmails-isps-to-censor-the-pirate-bay-111205/
======
david_a_r_kemp
Am I being stupid? If you use your ISP that "DNS Blocks" TPB, then surely all
you need to do is switch to using Open DNS (or similar) and suddenly what your
ISP does to their DNS server is irrelevant.

